# Multiscale pickups!



## Stompmeister (Apr 8, 2012)

So i got all excited after drawing out my 1:1 multiscale (25.5-27.5) 7 string build (with bridge pup only), then realised.......

Where the hell to you buy multiscale pickups? (I originally wanted a BKP Rebell Yell)

... SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!!!!! 

Please. And thankyou.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 8, 2012)

EMG, Duncan and Lace


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 8, 2012)

You're going to have to go custom. I know Haussel, Nordstrand, Oni, KxK, Villex, SBS, and Merlin will all make passive sized (as in non-soapbar) fanned pickups to your specs. 

Though, I'd actually recommend going for a soapbar pickups which uses a blade style magnet. It'll open up your options significantly to EMG, SD Blackouts, Lace, and an entire world of bass pickups. I have a fanned 8 with passive sized pickups and I'm constantly debating routing it for soapbars.


----------



## Neil (Apr 8, 2012)

Yeah if it's a 7 string guitar, 8 string EMGs or blackouts may fit.

EMG give you the length of the blade on their website so you could add it to your drawing and see if they fit.


----------



## Stompmeister (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys. I've heard people say that if I make my fan difference 1.5" or less, a standard sized 7 string pickup would be fine even if I mount it straight? If this is the case, I'm considering going 26" - 27.5".

Or how about I get an 8 string pickup and slant that? or will everything end up the same due to the post position?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 8, 2012)

Stompmeister said:


> Thanks for the input guys. I've heard people say that if I make my fan difference 1.5" or less, a standard sized 7 string pickup would be fine even if I mount it straight? If this is the case, I'm considering going 26" - 27.5".
> 
> Or how about I get an 8 string pickup and slant that? or will everything end up the same due to the post position?



Then you're not really looking for multi-scale pickups, and more or less looking to fit regular pickups? 

With a small fan, especially one with the perpendicular fret centered closer to the 2nd octave, you can certainly use standard pickups and mount them in their usual orientation. It shouldn't be any more extreme than the variance that a lot of guitars already have when it comes to bridge and pickup spacing. 

You can slant an 8-string pickup, but depending on the slant the poles aren't going to lineup ideally.


----------



## Stompmeister (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks MaxOfMetal! I've just emailed Dan at Oni  to enquire about cost. If its outside my budget (which I doubt) I'll be making the fan smaller and changing the perp fret to fit a pup normally. Thanks guys!!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 8, 2012)

His name is Dan, and he goes by dpm on here as well.


----------



## Stompmeister (Apr 8, 2012)

Yeah, that name!  I really need to get some sleep. Catchyas!


----------



## vansinn (Apr 8, 2012)

EDIT: Started a separate thread about modding ordinary pickups for fanned instruments: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...odding-pickups-fanned-layout.html#post2950867


----------



## HighPotency (Apr 8, 2012)

Bare Knuckle is going to offer slanted pickups soon I think, but only in a certain configuration.

At the moment, I think the best option is Lace Alumitone Deathbar or X-Bar.


----------



## mountainjam (Apr 8, 2012)

Iirc dan charges 200 per pickup.


----------

